# Gaited Horses and Endurance?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't see why they couldn't? Especially a shorter distance like ten miles. With the right conditioning, I'm sure any horsie could do that


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Would pictures of Sugar and Sarge help?

Until the foal is born and weaned I don't plan on doing much with Sugar, besides keeping her from getting obese.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

It all depends on what you mean by "well."

If you want to be competitive and _win_ races, then likely not.

If you want to get out on trail and enjoy the day and your horse, then that is entirely possible. A lot depends on the horse's brain (as you already figured out with Rico). It's not uncommon to see gaited horses at races and the people that ride them sure do poke fun at those of us posting. :lol:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

How far is long distance? I don't see why a well fitted QH, paint, TB and gaited breeds cant be competitive in shorter distance races. I did a hunter pace on a QH and my friend rode an appy and we won. It was 14 miles, it took us about 55 minutes. 

The TWH I ride right now would be an awesome endurance horse.... If she wasn't a fatty! She is levelheaded and has a huge motor. She could do her running walk ALL DAY. And she loves cantering. I couldn't image how great she would be if she was really fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't want to do it competitively, mostly just short distance for the fun of it. 10 miles or so


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

MarchingOn said:


> I don't want to do it competitively, mostly just short distance for the fun of it. 10 miles or so


Any sound horse who is properly prepared and reasonably ridden should be able to do 10 miles, no problem!


----------



## PastureSongs (May 27, 2013)

TWH's were bred to walk all day long. And they didn't walk at a leisurely pace.
I cannot think of a single reason why a fit, conditioned gaited breed could not do endurance. A lady recently won an endurance race on a TWH.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Competitive Trail might also be an option for you...just a thought.


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> Competitive Trail might also be an option for you...just a thought.


never heard of it, is it similar to endurance or is it in an arena


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Competitive rides are more technical: like endurance you go down a marked trail, but it's not a race as it's not the first to finish that wins. It's a system a points based on different criteria at the vet check. Speed is set, you'd be penalized if you come in too fast or too slow. You learn to take great care of your horse and many breeds perform well, not only arabs.

As for your initial question, gaited horses are a common sight in endurance and do well. And about doing a 10 miles LD for fun, any horse with a little training can do it.


----------

